# ~~> Master Cleanse Support Thread <~~



## EternalRose

Hi Everyone....

Well this thread is for the insane.....:rofl:...

https://healthandlight.com/mastercleanse.htm

Ill keep it short and sweet, my last thread was a sales pitch...:lol:

xx


----------



## polo_princess

Miss MC right hand woman present *waves"

Im in, and on day 2 already ... 3 if you count Thursday when i was ill :lol:


----------



## EternalRose

YAY so by the end of today you would have lost like 3lbs. Gwannnn!


----------



## polo_princess

I bet i havent, knowing my luck it'll say ive gained :rofl:

And then tomorrow the scales will have changed their mind

Im not looking!!


----------



## EternalRose

I thought I would add a few useful links.....

You need a shaker thingy like this...

https://www.reflex-nutrition.com/product-Reflex-Shaker.html

Buy this from Sainsburys...

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac74/Cake-a-doodle/MapleSyrup.jpg

Buy fresh organic lemons..

Buy Cayenne Pepper

Buy Senna Tea from here..

https://www.discountvitaminsandherbs.com/products/7176.htm

Hollands and Barratts do slimatee I think..its a mild laxative tea..

Juicer from Argos for a fiver..

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...11677|cn:4234717|mt:b|crid:6537932205&ctype=2


----------



## EternalRose

polo_princess said:


> I bet i havent, knowing my luck it'll say ive gained :rofl:
> 
> And then tomorrow the scales will have changed their mind
> 
> Im not looking!!

Im not weighing myself at all for the duration of mine..Im doing a 40 day-er...:wacko: Everytime I weigh myself, and I see that I have lost a ton of weight I go running to the chippy! :dohh:


----------



## Hayley90

:wave: 
Im in :) x


----------



## EternalRose

I just love how I have influenced people into this...

:muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## Hayley90

If it doesn't work and i get fatter, i WILL hunt you down :ninja: :rofl:


----------



## EternalRose

If it didnt work on you, you would be the first! :haha: Dont turn into a scales freak and weigh everyday though..:lol:


----------



## Hayley90

I wont, id rather wait ages and then be like :shock: wowwwwweeeee :dance:


----------



## EternalRose

Yeah Im like that.....it really does knock you for six though...:shock:


----------



## polo_princess

You know what Mon, i dont know how you do it, when im done with it i cant just go right back into eating, it makes me poop horrid for about a week afterwards, obviously you can tell how crap the stuff we normally eat is just from that alone!!


----------



## happygal

can you give me an idiots guide to mc please? ive got *alot * of weight to lose! x


----------



## EternalRose

I don't go straight back into eating all the time.....But sometimes I do just say Aargh f*** it and I end up getting the ole stomach cramps. I swear last time I thought I was in frickin labour! :lol: happy gal...it's all on the link on the first page Hun...the book is really short but all you have to do is drink a lemonade liquid each day, do a salt water flush in the morning, laxative tea at night. You lose a 1lb a day. I lost 4 and a half stone on it last year....but unfortunately have gained back a stone. I was overweight before I got pregnant, but pregnancy tipped me over the edge! I have a lot of weight to lose still. I am a size 16 and I want to get back to how i used to be which was a size 6 so I have a way to go!!! I'll support ya hun x


----------



## polo_princess

We're all here to support eachother, so if you want to do it happygal, then go for it!! :thumbup:

Im really missing my tea right now :( Food is a doddle, but no tea is a killer for me, i didnt realise just how much i love my caffeine fix :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

Thats one thing im REALLY glad of - i dont drink tea or coffee or coke at all, and i dont smoke either, so theres nothing that im addicted to, or rely on... i just LOVE carbs :lol: crisps and bread are the best things in the world!


----------



## EternalRose

You won't get the headaches then Hayley...you only get that if your a major coke whore.....:lol: but they do go after a while though.....usually after the first week though. Heat up your juice Holly xx


----------



## Hayley90

Woop!!! Thats good, i'd give up in a second if it started to make my head hurt! For some reason the people local to me have cleared out the massive sainsburys, there was nothing decent left at all.... including lemons!! Either all of dartford is cleansing right now, or there is a mass shortage of lemons in the kent area! 

:wacko:


----------



## EternalRose

Well I cleaned out the Sainsburys in surbiton, they hardly had any there though.


----------



## polo_princess

Noooo i dont like it warm Mon, i tried it before :sick:

I just neck it down like BAM :haha:


----------



## EternalRose

Oh I lurrrve mine warm ..... Because after a while i get bored of the same old cold drink....boyakasha you have finished day 3 !!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Think im going to make OH hide the scales when we go to bed and not tell me where, im a sod for weighing myself all the time!!


----------



## EternalRose

No don't because your heavier at night as well....you would have gained like 3lbs due to all the liquid you have drank today lmao!!


----------



## Hayley90

Oh i have just had a bit of an awful thought... obviously this involves lots of pooing in which case id better not start this yet... i have issues since H was born... fissures which aren't very nice and make that time of day very painful.... :blush::cry:


----------



## EternalRose

A www Hun.... Well eventually you don't really have poo..just butt pee..:blush: I get butt pee after day 3 but obviously you know your own body..:hugs: x x


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: butt pee :rofl:

I just think its something that (i need the confidence!) should get sorted out sooner rather than later and adding to my ...ahem...activities will make it worse i think :(

Bloody hell, i find something that i reckon i could do, and body says no... i AM going to do this! x


----------



## loveylove

EternalRose said:


> A www Hun.... Well eventually you don't really have poo..just butt pee..:blush: I get butt pee after day 3 but obviously you know your own body..:hugs: x x

OMG remember when I left you a voice mail asking how long the butt pee lasted for as I had a date that night :rofl: When are you officially starting?


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley I understand. S, today was day 1 and it has been so so hard. Last master cleanse was sept. I knew it would kick my ass. :lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave:

I'm gearing myself up for Wednesday. I say Wednesday but if I gotta go to argos morrow to pick up my shaker, juicer and water thingy so I might nip to sainsburys and get the syrup and lemons. 
I'm actually shitting myself as I just know I am going to suffer from coffee withdrawall and have headaches and be a total mess for a few days:wacko: But....I have to do it, I hate being the weight I am now, HATE it! 
So I will be on here moaning and whinging to you girls about how crap I feel.:blush:
How you doing Holly? Day 3 for you?
How was your first day Mon?


----------



## polo_princess

My last proper one was like July :shock: arrrgh

Im doing ok, feeling good, spent 2 hours on Dance Central earlier and it wiped me out, i had to have a little sleep :rofl:

My heightened sense of smell has kicked in though and its a KILLER, omg i could punch someone for some food right now from smell alone :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Jac, it'll be fine hun, once you get going its a doddle :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I must be so unfit you know. I did 30 mins of the Your shape yesterday and had the most awful migraine right after..I had to go bed and still had it when I got up:dohh:
Today I did 20 mins on DC and could feel it coming again so I stopped.....wonder what thats about?

What does Carl say about you doing it Holly? Ant says I'm a knob and I'lll make myself ill, not very supportive at all:growlmad:


----------



## polo_princess

Are you drinking enough fluids beforehand? Sounds like its dehydrating you

Carl doesnt mind really, until we get to the week'ish stage, then he tries to make me eat, but he knows i'll do it anyway, so he just lets me get on with it.

I think from an outsiders POV it does look like that, but if you read up on it and do it properly, its no different to any other detox, and detoxing has been around for hundreds of years. 

IMO CD is worse, that puts your body into ketosis, this doesnt, because through the lemonade mix drink it gives your body just enough calories to stop your body from slipping into it.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yes CD did do that to me. I dont know how the hell I did 8 weeks of that! But, I suppose if I can do that, I can do this! I'm going to so miss my food though I know it! But it will be worth it, being able to go into a shop and buy clothes and know they will look good as now NOTHING looks good, I'm too flippin fat!:hissy:

and it may be the water, from today Ive upped my water intake as I know I need to drink more.


----------



## polo_princess

I hateeeeee drinking water, its so boring :lol:


----------



## EternalRose

Nothing looks good on me either Jac. I refuse to step foot in RIVER ISLAND until i have shifted this weight. Jac i won't lie, if your in it for the long haul like i am you will get your down days....but you get some amazing highs on the master cleanse too. It's a detox, so you will get days where you feel really shitty but that means it's working. Stick with it, i lost 4 stone on this, but gained back a stone since i have been at college eating crap!! I did better when i was at home all day, with nothing to do!! :dohh: My day 1 today has kicked my butt to be fair. My last cleanse was September, so I am really feeling it. Was going to have a go on the wii fit, but will leave it till next Sunday I need to conserve my energy. My Tongue looks like a rabbits ass, so i guess the detox is working. I also had the butt pee on day 1 this morning. That doesn't usually happen for like 3 days. When you get down and you think ' sod it I'll eat ' . Just think you felt down when you WERE eating, so no point really. Just remember your WHY and you will be fine hun xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Matthew got jealous of my weight loss. So he did it, and lost 3 stone!! Lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I want to lose 2 stone and then see how I feel/look if I need to lose another half a stone. Thats what 4/6 weeks?


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> I want to lose 2 stone and then see how I feel/look if I need to lose another half a stone. Thats what 4/6 weeks?

2 stone is 28 days so yeah 4 weeks. Xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

shit thats amazing to even think, 4 weeks and 2 stone lighter! wow!

Right, PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## EternalRose

I know I lost 4 stone 7 in 7 weeks lol!! It's amazing!! And to think I only gained back a stone is good going i think because i really did pig out like a mother over christmas! Lol


----------



## polo_princess

It is all about PMA!!

The mind is a wonderful tool and you'll find once you get going Jac, the buzz you get from it keeps you going, and as you see the lbs just drop off, it urges you on even more.

As Mon said to me the first time i did it "food isnt going anywhere, it'll still be there at the end" .. its not like your giving food up forever, just remember that on the not so good days!!


----------



## polo_princess

Mon my tongue is MING :haha:


----------



## EternalRose

Is it like a furry rabbits ass? :haha: that's the only thing my tongue resembles! :wacko:


----------



## polo_princess

mmmmm yeah :lol: it feels like shizzzz!!


----------



## Blah11

aaah so tempted! i always fail though lol :( usually get to day 2 or 3 then fail!


----------



## polo_princess

Blah did you just straight into it or did you ease yourself in?


----------



## Blah11

Just went straight into it. Whats the ease in consist of?


----------



## Hayley90

i think the ease in is a day of raw food diet, then a day of liquid only... is that right?

im planning to start end of the month :D x


----------



## Blah11

oh, yeh i might do that if its easier? LOL


----------



## polo_princess

Yeah you can do as many easie in days as you want but for me it really helps because it prepares your body so its not so much of a drastic change, but the general jist is that you do a day or 2 of a raw food diet, then a day of a liquid diet.

Another day done for me!!


----------



## Blah11

well done PP!

I'll go shopping tomorrow and buy some salady stuff and fruit then. Can I just buy fruit juice instead of juicing? i cba with all that :|


----------



## polo_princess

Depends how strict you want to be with yourself Blah? :lol:

So beginning of day 4 (day 5 if you count my sick day) and because OH didnt hide th scales i couldnt resist when i got up this morning .... wooop, 8st 13lb :happydance: so thats what 5lbs gone since last Thurs/Fri!!


----------



## EternalRose

WOOP WOPP GET IN SHAMOOOOON!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

Day 2 for me.....about to go and do SWF....:wacko:


----------



## polo_princess

:sick: haha

im on the hype now, its kicked in!! 

kick some MC ass today Mon, you know you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## EternalRose

Do you find SWF easy Holl?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Go Holly!! Thats great!

Mon- Whats that?

I must be keen:rofl: got up and dressed and actually walked to town with the horror bag in his pram, got juicer, filter jug and 2 shakers from Argos:thumbup:

Am going to see if Ant will take me to the big Sainsburys in Wrexham as the small one in the next town is bound not to have that syrup.

Just need syrup and lemons, got cayenne and salt....ohh shit forgot to go health store for senna tea:dohh: Well I'm not walking back to town, I'll go in the car later:blush:


----------



## EternalRose

Salt Water Flush Jac...I do two pints of water, with a tea spoon of sea salt in each. Luke Warm. Chug back. Vile, Vile but boy does it work. 

Well done for getting all your stuff!!I must buy more senna tea im running out..


----------



## polo_princess

Noooooo Mon, i friggin HATE it, i have a massive "thing" about poop, going for a poop etc etc, so i just have to grit my teeth and get on with it!!

Your almost sorted Jac, when you starting? Tomorrow?


----------



## Blah11

how do u do swf when u work?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yeah hopefully Holly, if I can get the rest of the stuff.

Ewwww I'm not looking forward to the SWF, I'm sure I will chuck you know:wacko:


----------



## EternalRose

How much lemonade do you drink in the day Holly..I fill up my flask three times. Three flasks equals about 6-7 glasses. It's better if you have the swf warm, not cold. I find it hard to drink when the water is cold. Swf goes right through me in about an hour tops.


----------



## polo_princess

Yesterday i drank about 4-5 glasses, i seem to be how i was toward the latter end of it last time, i just wasnt thirsty nor hungry :shrug:


----------



## EternalRose

Arrrrgh, I cant wait till tomorrow. Day 3 is the hump. I have found this hard.....this time round. I should have eased in. I really reccomend easing in if you have eating like a mofo over xmas jac x


----------



## Faythe

Hey,

Sorry to appear dumb but what does this drink actually do? I wanted to try a detox/cleanse drink but don't know where to start :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohh dont say that Mon, Ive got everything I need now....ready to go tomorrow morning. Plus theres no other food in till Wed lol, so theres f all to eat anyways.:blush:


----------



## EternalRose

Faythe said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to appear dumb but what does this drink actually do? I wanted to try a detox/cleanse drink but don't know where to start :blush:

The drink is your nourishment hun.....if you read the link on page 1...there is the pdf document of the book on there. Its not a very long book. xx

Jac, your all set. So what have you got then? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have:

A juicer
A water thingy jug
2 x shaker flask things
About 10 Lemons (organic)
Sea salt
cayenne pepper
2 x maple syrup

Just need to get senna tea tomorrow for tomorrow night.

Thats everything isn't it?


----------



## EternalRose

Yep thats it....your all set. :-D. Oh Ill pm you my number if/when you need to vent...:winkwink: x


----------



## Faythe

EternalRose said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to appear dumb but what does this drink actually do? I wanted to try a detox/cleanse drink but don't know where to start :blush:
> 
> The drink is your nourishment hun.....if you read the link on page 1...there is the pdf document of the book on there. Its not a very long book. xxClick to expand...

Ah it's like a meal replacement? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohh ta..might just need that!!

Mon- swf, how much of that shit do I need to drink?


----------



## EternalRose

Faythe said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to appear dumb but what does this drink actually do? I wanted to try a detox/cleanse drink but don't know where to start :blush:
> 
> The drink is your nourishment hun.....if you read the link on page 1...there is the pdf document of the book on there. Its not a very long book. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah it's like a meal replacement? xxClick to expand...

Yep thats right..its definately worth it for the weight loss. The main positive thing about this cleanse, is that it is NO MESSING ABOUT. 1lb minimum a day weight loss. 

Jac, what I do is..Get two pint glasses. Fill both up with luke warm water and one teaspoon of salt in each. And just chug, make sure you open your mouth quite wide. I find if my mouth is not open very much, you taste the salt more. Just count to ten in your head.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Two bloody pint glasses OMG :shock: What if I'm sick?


----------



## EternalRose

It says in the book 1 quart which is equal to two pint glasses. Just lick the maple syrup spoon after you have done it, to get the taste out of your mouth and wait. (So make up your juice before you do the swf) Do the whole days batch in one to save time. I cant be bothered with going back and forth to the juicer for each glass. Sometimes the swf dont work on the first day, but the second day it will. Within an hour, you will be on the loo. Seriously, you will literally feel the water going through you. I HATE THE TASTE, but if you dont concentrate on the vileness you wont be sick. Think of it as chicken soup or something..:lol:


----------



## EternalRose

Oh and if your sick, you have to start again...Im sorry to say.


----------



## polo_princess

Another day down for me ... im still struggling to drink enough lemonade though, 3 or 4 glasses so far today!! :help:

Im having a bit of water inbetween, not much though, so i dont know how to get anymore in me if i dont want it?

Back to work tomorrow!!


----------



## EternalRose

polo_princess said:


> Another day down for me ... im still struggling to drink enough lemonade though, 3 or 4 glasses so far today!! :help:
> 
> Im having a bit of water inbetween, not much though, so i dont know how to get anymore in me if i dont want it?
> 
> Back to work tomorrow!!


Definately make sure you drink your 6 glasses PP, or I will come after yous! :muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## polo_princess

I bet i'll drink more tomorrow at work out of boredom :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh I'm confused now....so if I were to make the days batch up, how much do I make?:shrug:

edit: Can I make it up tonight, like night before and leave to chill in the fridge or no?


----------



## EternalRose

Ok well one glass is 10 oz of fluid. Do you have a measuring jug? I use Abigails bottles :haha: two glasses, is one flask full. 20 oz of fluid. One whole lemon juice = 2 glasses worth. NO PULP. 4 tablespoons of maple syrup in the one flask which equals two glasses. Pinch of cayenne. Do you have a brita filter water thingy in your fridge? You will need 20 oz of water in each flask. That's two glasses worth, in one flask. So just do what I said times 3. So 3 lemons in total. .... 4 tablespoons of syrup in one flask. 4 tablespoons Of syrup in another flask. 4 tablespoons of syrup in another flask. A pinch of cayenne in each flask, but don't put too much in. You will burn your throat. It depends how you like it though. Then 20 oz of filtered water in each of the three flasks. If it's a bit more, don't worry about it. That is about 6-7 glasses worth.


----------



## EternalRose

To be honest you can drink as much as you like of it though, as it's all you will be existing on x


----------



## EternalRose

No don't make it up night before as you lose the freshness. It can only be done on the day x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Right, I'm on day one.

I CANNOT do the SWF, not in a zillion years. I managed 1 pint and couldnt put the 2nd to my lips without heaving, so am going to have to re-think this part. Ive read you can take laxatives instead? Where do you get laxatives from and what are they called? :dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

Its vile isnt it Jac, I would just drink the Senna Tea in the evening. xx


----------



## EternalRose

I may cut my Master Cleanse to just the 10 days and go on to WW girls...I honestly think I am bored of this juice. I have done over 70 days on the Master Cleanse in total...:wacko:


----------



## Avalanche

How much weight did you lose in 70 days? You girls have more willpower than me! :sick: at the SWF though!


----------



## EternalRose

I lost about 4 and a half stone - 5 stone. I know shocking!! :lol: But Ive gained back a stone. After I walked out the hospital with my baby, I was the heaviest I had been in my life. 18 and a half stone!!! :shock: I went down to 14 stone 2 but settled at 14 stone 7. I am now 15 stone 7. I want to get down to 9 and a half stone! I have a long way to go still! :wacko:


----------



## Avalanche

I used to be a similar weight! Good luck with the weightloss hun :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww Mon! Come on girl, you can do it!!

I'm going to try and stick it out for 7 days, then if I can, 10, max I'm doing it for is 10 days and then I'm going to SW. 

Ive been everywhere looking for Senna Tea and cant find any for love nor money. Even Holland & barrat and boots didnt have it:dohh:
Now what?

I have green tea?


----------



## polo_princess

Im dying here ... craving buttered toast like you wouldnt believe!!

I feel like i could eat a whole loaf of bread!!


----------



## EternalRose

https://www.healthysupplies.co.uk/herbal-tea-senna-stuarts.html

This is nice and cheap hun...

Dont eat the buttered toast holly. How many days are you doing? Oh and Jac, how do you do slimming world? xx


----------



## Avalanche

polo_princess said:


> Im dying here ... craving buttered toast like you wouldnt believe!!
> 
> I feel like i could eat a whole loaf of bread!!

one slice of brown toast, wilth low fat butter is about 150cals :lol:


----------



## Avalanche

xxxjacxxx said:


> aww Mon! Come on girl, you can do it!!
> 
> I'm going to try and stick it out for 7 days, then if I can, 10, max I'm doing it for is 10 days and then I'm going to SW.
> 
> Ive been everywhere looking for Senna Tea and cant find any for love nor money. Even Holland & barrat and boots didnt have it:dohh:
> Now what?
> 
> I have green tea?

Have you tried Holland & Barrett online? My local one has it. If not, green tea is good for slimming. If you can't stand the taste though, get some green tea capsules. They are more concentrated too :)


----------



## polo_princess

I caved :dohh: :blush:

I tried the lemonade, i tried water .. waited, it just wouldnt go away :cry:

Arrgh, what a nob, 5 days in and ive messed it up :grr:


----------



## EternalRose

Awww dont worry hun....your so slim anyway. You have a great figure, it was only a piece of toast. xx :hugs:


----------



## Avalanche

polo_princess said:


> I caved :dohh: :blush:
> 
> I tried the lemonade, i tried water .. waited, it just wouldnt go away :cry:
> 
> Arrgh, what a nob, 5 days in and ive messed it up :grr:

It won't make that much of a difference, and tomorrow is another day :)

I don't find that water fills me up, but hot water does. Might be worth a try.


----------



## polo_princess

I feel 100 times worse now, im so starving i just want a massive munch :hissy:


----------



## polo_princess

Well thats it well and truly f****d up ..... massive savoury cravings so ive eaten ...

toast, tea and a crisp sandwich!! pig out!!

Someone give me a slap will ya :lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhhh Holly! what are you like!

Its ok I am badly craving kitkats here....its doing my nut in!

Can I have one pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease??:haha:

Ok, Come clean time for me, I have eaten today
1 grape
1 chip
1 chicken nugget

I feel baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad! :rofl:

ohh and I HAD to have a blackish (tiddly drop of milk) coffee at dinner to time to wake me up!:blush:

Have I been a bad ass?

I have green tea!! The local health store is getting me some senna tea in for friday so I might aswell wait now and just drink the green tea??


----------



## EternalRose

I've so screwed up.....I've just eaten some of Matthews chips....then I had a bit of chocolate. :blush::blush: I feel so embarrassed!!!! I'm meant to be the strong one here and I ate!! :-( don't know what to do now! :wacko: We all ate!! How did we all eat?! Lol x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dunno mon:shrug:

But i'm still craving that flipping Kit Kat!:dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

Eat it jac, then start again tomorrow. O are you gong to wait till your tea comes through?


----------



## EternalRose

Oh bugger it I'm starting again tomorrow! I've done 70 days on this before!! :dohh:


----------



## polo_princess

Ok .... lets just call it a "night off yeah"?? We all fucked up, so we're in the shiz together ...

The plan for tomorrow? Hop up outta bed and turn your MC swag on :thumbup:


----------



## EternalRose

Turn my swaggggggggg on!!!!

Ok, I'm going to eat a piece of cheese, and a bit of lettuce and then ill be set to start again tomorrow. :haha:

Normal diets don't work for me! I think its because I've eaten like a pig over Xmas. My body has literally gone into shock!!! Lol!! 

The only diet I have ever tried was Atkins when i was about 16 but all the meat made me sick :sick:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

EternalRose said:


> Eat it...you might as well..:lol:
> 
> What is slimming world all about? I'm not sure if i can be assed to jump back on the mc wagon.... Maybe i need to go on a proper diet. Don't kill me....:blush:

Kill me n all then cos I cant do it....I cant run this house and 4 kids and work on lemons I cant!! 

I'm going on slimming world as I paid for it last week so I might aswell do it.
Its pretty good Mon, you can eat loads on it as long as you stick to the FREE FOODS, but theres loads on it. Dont have to give up alcohol either as you can have 'syns' Go have a nose on the website, it even gives you your own 7 day menu or you can design your own...great if you shop online.

If you want you can borrow my login and have a nose about see how its done properly? 

Your meant to fill in your food diary every day and weigh in once a week. The weight loss is 1-2 lbs a week but its gotta be better than this:dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

Awww jac you read my post before i edited it...:blush:I was having a weak moment. :blush: i would love love to have a nose around on your Sw if you pm me your login. I need something for after my cleanse for me to stick too. The cleanse is really really hard, but least you only have two stone to lose. You could lose that by the time you have ants do on slimming world xx


----------



## EternalRose

OOOOOOOH Jac, I just looked on SW. Can you really eat all that food on there?! It got me drooling, you can have full english the works! Im defo going for that once this cleanse is over!


----------



## Hayley90

ahhh girlies you all caved!! i KNOW im going to find this hard, but im thinking of thin me sunbathing in france in the summer. I have to do this!

Im starting at the end of january, just after my payday, so i can go out, have 1 last mcdonalds, buy all the stuff then start! Im gonna try 7 days and see how i am. if i can do that, i'll do 10 days and so on. my weightloss better be drastic though or i will give up :dohh:

Mon, how long before you're meant to stop? I have no willpower, so i'll cave for sure, but just in case what is considered too long? xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Well 60 days is the max. But you would lose 60lbs min in that time and you would look skeletal...:lol:. They say 10 days is a good minimum but your not meant to stop until your tongue goes back pink. But i have spoken to people have stayed on it 40 days, lost loads of weight and it didnt go back fully pink. The longest I have done in one go is 20 days...xxx


----------



## Hayley90

What happens to your tongue?

Im actually quite excited you know!!! x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yes you can have a full english :rofl:

I'm going to sign back up at the gym tomorrow and get this fat arse there if it kills me!

I'm looking forward to my spag bol for tea tomorrow now:flower:

SW is a diet you can feed the whole family, just add and change bits for the kids you know, ans I can have a kitkat a day as my syn :rofl:

I'm a ratty bitch at the best of times and I know from doing CD I was uber ratty!:haha:
Plus on that I didnt do sole source so I had my chicken n brocolli to llok forward to each night, plus the shakes were diff flavoured, its alot easier than MC.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hayley90 said:


> What happens to your tongue?
> 
> Im actually quite excited you know!!! x

Its HARD Hayley, very hard. I knew I was going to fail, Iknew it. Ive thought about nothing but food all day its been torture:blush:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> Yes you can have a full english :rofl:
> 
> I'm going to sign back up at the gym tomorrow and get this fat arse there if it kills me!
> 
> I'm looking forward to my spag bol for tea tomorrow now:flower:
> 
> SW is a diet you can feed the whole family, just add and change bits for the kids you know, ans I can have a kitkat a day as my syn :rofl:
> 
> I'm a ratty bitch at the best of times and I know from doing CD I was uber ratty!:haha:
> Plus on that I didnt do sole source so I had my chicken n brocolli to llok forward to each night, plus the shakes were diff flavoured, its alot easier than MC.

Yeah there is no comfort on the MC, well least you can make pancakes with the rest of your maple syrup!! :lol: I ordered some gym clothes today, they turn up thursday so I need to join the gym and start the weights. I have bingo wings!! :blush:

Hayley, your tongue turns white, a bit yucky..but its the detoxing working. I would buy peppermint tea, or start drinking it after day 3 because your breath really will hum after a while lol


----------



## EternalRose

It is hard, I did this when Abigail was still a young baby and was crying all the time! I must of had the strength of Gandhi to lose 4 stone on this...:rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: Not even allowed polo's ... wow this is harsh LOL

I can do it. For me, the satisfaction of looking and feeling MUCH better about myself is so much more worthwhile than a bag of crisps. I know i can do this, i just need to get my head in the right place, and then just jump right in and do it. 

I will be skinny!!! :lol: I might do before and after pictures. Close ups of belly-flab stuck to the fridge ... that will push me to keep going!!!!! x


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> :rofl: Not even allowed polo's ... wow this is harsh LOL
> 
> I can do it. For me, the satisfaction of looking and feeling MUCH better about myself is so much more worthwhile than a bag of crisps. I know i can do this, i just need to get my head in the right place, and then just jump right in and do it.
> 
> I will be skinny!!! :lol: I might do before and after pictures. Close ups of belly-flab ... that will push me to keep going!!!!! x

Have you seen my trouser pic on the group, they were literally hanging off me. Nope, no polos. Nothing. Just the drink. Im not spiritual at all, but you do go a bit 'inside' yourself if you know what I mean..... You would expect it for something like this though. I take each day as it comes, and boy oh boy if you ever thought your life was flying by this cleanse will slow it right down!!! :lol: Its always too soon to quit....so I am back on this shizzle tomorrow raring to go.


----------



## Hayley90

Yep!!! I was amazed, although i have this fear that i wont lose much. Like 3lb then i will just stop :shrug: 

I dont even know how much i have to lose, but theres a lot of wobbly bits i want gone!!!

I will be SO much happier if this works, i need to feel confident in myself again, or i will just slowly become reclusive i think :( x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good girl:thumbup::kiss:


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> Yep!!! I was amazed, although i have this fear that i wont lose much. Like 3lb then i will just stop :shrug:
> 
> I dont even know how much i have to lose, but theres a lot of wobbly bits i want gone!!!
> 
> I will be SO much happier if this works, i need to feel confident in myself again, or i will just slowly become reclusive i think :( x

I feel the same hun, as much as I love being on babyandbump ( Im addicted!) i want a bit of a life and start going out more. I am only 24. I havent stepped foot in a nightclub in nearly two years!! :blush::blush::blush: (pregnant for 9 months and now abigail is nearly 9 months old her self :blush::blush:) and I know that being back to my old self QUICKLY is the only thing that will make me happy. And the MC gives me that. I cant spend another 6-12 months sitting in the house getting to my goal weight. :wacko: I used to be a size 6...so thats what my goal is because its what I feel comfortable at. You can do it hun, what size are you? What do you want to get down too? xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Im gonna sound really self centred now, but im a 10... sometimes a 12, depends how baggy i want my clothes to be. I used to be a 6/8 and even then i wasnt happy. I look back now and i want to be how i was, id be over the moon... you dont know what you had till you've lost it!! 

My stretchmarks are disgusting, but white - there are millions of them (tiny ones) on my belly so unless its thin and toned they have a sponge-effect which is vile looking. Its as if ive took a cheese grater to my stomach :( Hence why i need to be flat and toned there so they are invisible. 

I go out, but im not as confident, and i dont feel good about myself in the slightest. Doesn't help that liam is less than tactful, and its well known he likes skinny girls :dohh: Im determined!!! xx


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> Im gonna sound really self centred now, but im a 10... sometimes a 12, depends how baggy i want my clothes to be. I used to be a 6/8 and even then i wasnt happy. I look back now and i want to be how i was, id be over the moon... you dont know what you had till you've lost it!!
> 
> My stretchmarks are disgusting, but white - there are millions of them (tiny ones) on my belly so unless its thin and toned they have a sponge-effect which is vile looking. Its as if ive took a cheese grater to my stomach :( Hence why i need to be flat and toned there so they are invisible.
> 
> I go out, but im not as confident, and i dont feel good about myself in the slightest. Doesn't help that liam is less than tactful, and its well known he likes skinny girls :dohh: Im determined!!! xx

Hun my stomach is covered!!! My only saving grace is that I am black so it covers it a bit....just a BIT though :rofl: ..Matthew said he dont mind what size I am, but he couldnt say otherwhise or Id kill him...:winkwink: Well start end of Jan hun, and no you dont sound self centred. You just want to be happy in your skin, and be back to how you used to be. xx


----------



## Hayley90

Liam's the same, but he's the sort of person who'd tell me "erm well i liked you how you were before" instead of "yeah you look amazing!!!" ,.. he'd rather be truthful but avoid the difficult part :lol:

Im trying to save up for lazer surgery on the ones around my waistline so i dont have to worry about them peeking out to say hi to random passers-by! That's if the get thin quick plan doesn't work ... this means i'll have to go to the gym though :wacko:

XX


----------



## EternalRose

Oh I exercise as well as do this. Holly does too x x


----------



## Hayley90

Do powerplates count :lol: My david lloyd has them, and its the only thing im good at :lol:x


----------



## EternalRose

What is power plates?? :lol: a plate full of yummy food that will never make you bigger than a size six forever????


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: I WISH!

Its those vibrating things that you stand on, and you do exercises, and stretches. Apparently they are like the equivalent of XX minutes on a treadmill, versus a 15 minute PP workout. 

Holly used them before her wedding i think... unless im imagining things! But they are ACE for toning and shaping!! X


----------



## EternalRose

^^^^ I want to have a go on one of them. Although I am disappointed that it wasnt the 'powerplate' I suggested :winkwink:

RIGHT.........:blush::blush: Well after all that speel yesterday I have gone back on my decision...

MC will be no more for me. ...I am going to embark on a diet, something I have never done before..:dohh:

MC has been good to me. I was 18 and a half stone..I am now 15 stone but I need to lose the rest normally now..so I can learn some proper eating habits. Im also joining the gym next week, and hoping to do C25K plan ( Couch to 5k plan - Its an nhs running program) I honestly think this is the best choice for me right now but I will always support anyone else on this thread who wants to do it. Like I said, its definately worth it if you want a quick fix. But I am starting to think, maybe losing weight quickly is not the be all and end all..

Jac has kindly steered me in the direction of Slimming World, I joined WW last year but never really got into it, and I am not sure if that will be right for me with constant point counting and the like. So, I am about to sign up for me SW now. I feel a little sad to know I am leaving the MC behind but I really think I need to start learning some proper dietary habits....healthy lifestyle choices and all that. Ive also turned vegetarian for good now, I have been on this transition thing, where I stopped eating beef, then, chicken, turkey e.t.c We didnt even have meat on Christmas day and I didnt miss it. 

Wish me luck, and I will be around xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Awww Mon, good luck with SW!!! That C25K thing sounds good, although id be terrible. Come to my gym you can go on the powerplates there!! I was thinking my post-MC diet would be veggie too, i've done it before with ease, i know i could do it again. 

At least you know you can always come back to MC for special occasions... its obviously a good boost for you and you know you can hack it :)

I will still ask you random questions though... :D xxx


----------



## Hayley90

by the way - a Powerplate:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa227/sfishman23/powerplate.jpg


----------



## Blah11

Anyone on this just now? I'm starting tomorrow :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't know whether it's a good idea to start this on sun? So I'll have a week before the wedding. I want to but I'm worried I'll be stressed enough without adding feeling like crap on top x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

A week before your wedding would be pushing it I think Katy as day 5 is usually the bad day. x


----------



## Blah11

Don't do it Katy, you have enough on your plate without doing a detox.. it can bring you out in spots too!

I'm starting Sunday actually, have no lemons :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

im starting on payday which is the 25th... well the day after, i want one last blow out :lol:

then im going veggie afterwards :) and ive signed up to my powerplate classes... im raring to go, hope this enthusiasm doesnt go when i start it haha x


----------



## Blah11

I was going to start today cos OH got me some lemons but I forgot and ate like 10 smarties :shock:


----------



## Blah11

just had my first lemonade :) tasty!


----------



## Hayley90

oooh are you starting straight away blah?

Im tempted to do an ease in just to kick start the weight loss.. and get me used to having no substance in any of my meals :lol:


----------



## Blah11

no, i did a ligght diet today! starting for real in the morning, eek.


----------



## Hayley90

:happydance: Yaaay!! Good luck :D Positive thinking!!! x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> no, i did a ligght diet today! starting for real in the morning, eek.

Did you do the Salt water flush?


----------



## Blah11

NO! i barfed last time i tried - never again!


----------



## Hayley90

How did today go Blah? x


----------



## Blah11

Fine :D!

Proud of myself :) Worse part was making Amelie her lunch and dinner :rofl: I didn't actually feel hungry as such but I did miss preparing and eating my meals. I am pretty tired though and my teeth are a little sensitive and my mouth tastes horrid.

Onto day 2..


----------



## Hayley90

:D well done!!! Good luck for day 2, apparently 5 is the hardest... im getting well excited for mine now!!! x


----------



## Blah11

oh, hope I last til day 5 :rofl: My plan is to keep going til I use up all my lemons then switch onto SW I have 17 lemons! 2 drinks for 1 lemon and 6 drinks a day so I have enough for another 5 and a half days, think I'll do half lemonade, half OJ on Saturday then have some veggies on Sunday.


----------



## Hayley90

:) Thats a good idea... most people just do 5 days anyway i think... or 7. Im going to aim for 7 and if i can keep going then i'll do 10. Thats 10lbs! Then i'll take a little break, then go again for 10 days etc etc. 

The laxative/SWF part im not looking forward to though :sick:


----------



## Blah11

I just skipped it tbh. I know I'm not getting the proper cleanse benefits but tbh I'm mainly doing this to jumpstart my diet and to realise that food will still be there tomorrow and to control how much I eat/eat more healthy things.


----------



## Blah11

Im hungrier and my teeth are SO sore. IDK, I might finish today and just healthy eat cos this is killing my teeth :(


----------



## Blah11

Onto day 3! Was going to start SW today but decided not to bother cos I don't have my books. Hope to get them today and if I do I'll start SW tomorrow. I've lost nearly 3lbs in 2 days :) Don't really feel hungry either which is nice, and noticed I was not as tired last night as I was end of day 1.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi girls god i would love to be able to do that i have 1 1/2 stone to lose to i no there would be no way i could do it. would i still see benifits if i eat 1 meal a day. i would only have chicken and veg i realy want 2 lose w8t any advice please xx


----------



## Hayley90

Blah that's really good!! I bet if you did the SWF or laxative bit you'd lose even more aswell!!!

Danielle, I dont know if it would work... mastercleanse is a detox so its not meant to be done with food i dont think, but you might be able to incorporate it into a diet maybe. After i've finished the MC i will be vegetarian, with a view to go vegan after a few months, you could try that?? xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i would love to but i dont eat salad tomatos or anything like that :( i am soo fussy i live on pasta and carbs i need to change my mind i need to do this i have always felt unhappy about my belly i am going to change !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blah11

Today is my last day, starting SW tomorrow. my teeth are too sore for this.. too much citrus and sugar i think!


----------



## Hayley90

Ohh is it really bad blah? do you have sensitive teeth ?? i bet i get that :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

Yup, really not nice :( I lost 3 and a half lbs in 3 days though! My teeth are crap anyway as I stripped enamel off them by overbrushing so maybe it will be okay for yours.. Good luck for when you start :hugs: What are you going to do after your MC?


----------



## EternalRose

Well I am back..............:dohh: Well done on losing 3lbs blah!

I lost 4lbs last week on Slimming World, but I want a quicker weight loss this week. I dont know, I looked at myself in the mirror this morning and if I had stayed on the MC since Jan 1. I would have lost over a stone by now...:wacko: 

So my new day 1 is tomorow!

Oh and I cant remember who asked, but your not allowed to eat on the MC, just the liquid..xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Yay welcome back :D

Blah I'm going vegetarian after, but I'm gonna do 7 - 10 days on MC then eat normal for 7-10 days then go back to MC... I have a bit to lose but don't wanna do it all in 1 go! I will be veggie in-between and afterwards too :D


----------



## EternalRose

Im a veggie now and I love it, the second best thing I have ever done in my life. I will never eat meat again :) 

Day 1 for me tomorrow. xx


----------



## EternalRose

Ok I swear someone has it in for me with this cleanse...:dohh:

Went to doctors this morning, and I have been given antibiotics for my chesty cough I have had since before Christmas. I have to take them with FOOD three times a day, so this is a non starter right now :growlmad:

Back to Slimming World it is then..


----------



## Hayley90

ohh no :( 
hope it clears up soon so you can start again... :D x


----------



## babyfromgod

I want to start the MC as i am feeling really down about myself at the moment


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am going to start on tuesday only going to do 2 days then 1 day of then 2 days to break y self into it i want 2 drop 2 dress sizes from a uk size 12 to an 8 x


----------



## Hayley90

Im starting asap.. I was gonna start after payday but i want to start now! I've gone veggie too, haven't eaten meat in ages... I hardly eat it so there's not much difference, vegan will be much harder though. 

Will let you all know when i've started....


----------



## EternalRose

Good luck girls x x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

rekon i could lose a stone by the 28th ?


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> rekon i could lose a stone by the 28th ?


If your starting on the 18th, you could lose 10lbs minimum. But more if you exercise..


----------



## Hayley90

That's if you do it everyday Danielle, I'm aiming for a stone too!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

humm i am going to have 1 meal a day but its only going to be veg am only doin this for the weightloss part what will i have to by and how do i make the drink?


----------



## Blah11

^ Theres no point in doing it if ur going to be eating tbh. Just limit your calories with food instead or go on slimfast or something.


& You do know that chances are you'll gain half or most of the weight back?


----------



## EternalRose

If you eat on the MC, your not doing the MC. You wont get the benefits from it hun.

Well Im done with my antibiotics...I dont know, feel a bit in no mans land to be honest...Checked my scales..this week, and I have gained back 2 lb on slimming world, even though I printed off my menu and I have been following it really strictly.I had lost 4lbs the previous week on SW, so I dont know where I am going wrong. I have had no snacks this week, just fruit. I dont have periods, as I am on the implanon so Im not sure if slimming world is working for me..Feeling really down about it to be honest. Going to have a think about it tomorrow, but will probably be starting the cleanse Friday. In fact I know it!

I need this weight gone, I want my life back! :cry:


----------



## Blah11

idont think SW is working for me either tbh. Its only been a few days but ive gained 1.5lbs and my friend gained 0.5lbs too with no cheating!


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> idont think SW is working for me either tbh. Its only been a few days but ive gained 1.5lbs and my friend gained 0.5lbs too with no cheating!


Hun today at college I was talking to my nutrition teacher about SW and she said in order for you to see the BIG weight loss, you have to do loads of exercise because slimming world is basically carbs, carbs, carbs but low fat. But if you eat excess carbs and dont excerise much it will turn to fat..I havent exercised at all this week...but still I didnt expect to gain..


----------



## Hayley90

:hugs: Both of you... it must be difficult doing the SW, i mean - i dont understand how some of those foods are 'good' to eat and dont affect the diet... it must just work for specific people i guess. 

Its the 18th today which means 7 days of regular eating, then im starting the cleanse!!!! :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

end of day 1 and a bloody staving i cant stomach the drink tho:(


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> end of day 1 and a bloody staving i cant stomach the drink tho:(

You need to drink more juice hun. Just knock it back...have you tried drinking it warm. What maple syrup are you using? The nicest maple syrup is from Sainsburys it makes it taste like orange juice xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am using that 1 in the picture grade b from sains can u do it wih out the pepper


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> am using that 1 in the picture grade b from sains can u do it wih out the pepper

Yeah you can, but your only meant to use a tiny tiny bit of the pepper. To be honest, I cant taste it in mine as I hardly put any in. How much are you putting in? xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i put bout a pin head full ive got the shakes :( am stavin


----------



## EternalRose

How much have you drank today? Go through all your measurements with me..like how much syrup you put in. Your not really meant to get the shakes until at least day 3, and thats the detox process. I know this might sound wierd but your not meant to go hungry on this....your meant to drink enough that you feel full. Do you drink coke normally, or coffee. As the shakes could be due to that withdrawal xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

to be honest i dnt think ive drank enuf ive havd about 3 glases


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i do 2 table spoons on lemon 2 table spoons of mapel an pepper 8oz of water


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> to be honest i dnt think ive drank enuf ive havd about 3 glases

That is NOWHERE near enough. Your meant to be drinking between 6-10 glasses a day...and plenty of water. Your not getting enough nourishment no wonder you feel crap. Go and get yourself some more juice hun. Are you doing the Senna Tea at night?


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> i do 2 table spoons on lemon 2 table spoons of mapel an pepper 8oz of water


Ok thats fine...If i was you I would double up in a flask so 160z, 4 tablespoons e.t.c e.t.c , to ensure you get your intake up...you dont want to pass out hun. You have your babba to look after. xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope have done the senner part ive just had a bottle of normal water i no i sudnt of but needed it


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> nope have done the senner part ive just had a bottle of normal water i no i sudnt of but needed it

Hun, water is water dont worry about it. Filtered or not filtered, if you need water just drink it I say. And lots of it.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

havent **


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hard work nealy give in a few times need 2 get rid of this belly


----------



## MissRhead

I'm going to start this hopefully next week, i think I'm coming down with the flu so I'm going to wait till I'm feeling totaly better! Looking forward to starting though! X


----------



## Hayley90

Monique - do sainsbury's sell the syrup online?? I've tried looking in the massive one near me and the bloody assistant looked at me as if i had 2 heads for wanting "specific syrup" :dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome MIssRHead

Hayley - hahaha I think they should sell it online, but they definitely do it in the stores Hun..

I start mine Friday...will get more lemons tomorrow. I need to do this!!


----------



## Blah11

hayley you can do it with agave syrup if you cant find the maple.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

day 3 feelng good only lost 1lb by my wii but my belly seams sooo much flatter no bloating at all gona keep goojn as much as i can. is there any exercisers you can d to lose the love handles :(


----------



## EternalRose

xdaniellexpx said:


> day 3 feelng good only lost 1lb by my wii but my belly seams sooo much flatter no bloating at all gona keep goojn as much as i can. is there any exercisers you can d to lose the love handles :(

Don't go by the wii for weight, mine always gets mine wrong. Well done on getting to day 3. :happydance: Remember today is called the hump. Most people will quit on this day......Can i just say, the SWF and the senna tea also aid weight loss. You really do have to do it by the book to Get the maximum results xx


----------



## MissRhead

Hey!! I'm feeling slot better today, went out to stock up on everything, bought a shaker thing and can't bloody unscrew the thing!! Maybe it's trying to tell me something haha! Going to start tomoz! x


----------



## Hayley90

Im starting next friday!!! Tuesday is payday, wednesday is ease in 1, thursday is ease in 2, friday is DAY ONE!! :dance:


----------



## MissRhead

Good luck hayley! xx


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, i need help with the ease in days. 

Ease in 1 is just fruit and veg. Ease in 2 is liquid only... is that liquidised fruit & veg, or can i have soup/yoghurt etc?? x


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> Ok, i need help with the ease in days.
> 
> Ease in 1 is just fruit and veg. Ease in 2 is liquid only... is that liquidised fruit & veg, or can i have soup/yoghurt etc?? x



Yeah I did an ease in day today...You dont need to puree your fruit and veg, you can if you want though and make it a fruit veg drink like Jordan does...:lol: You cant have soup or yoghurt..Its preety basic what you can have. Have you read the book on the pdf document..

Day 1 starts for me tomorrow...:)


----------



## Hayley90

I skim read it... I WILL though, promise :lol:

Ok, so its veg and veg and more veg. Wicked. Better stock up then :lol: x


----------



## Hayley90

Oh, and good luck tomorrow!! Finally get to start!! 

Im so excited, you do realise im gonna hassle you everyday asking if im doing it right, and not poisoning myself or starving myself!

I have spread the word though, even my mum who is very anti-diet (she has an ED, constantly paranoid i have one!) has been convinced this is a good thing!! :D


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> Oh, and good luck tomorrow!! Finally get to start!!
> 
> Im so excited, you do realise im gonna hassle you everyday asking if im doing it right, and not poisoning myself or starving myself!
> 
> I have spread the word though, even my mum who is very anti-diet (she has an ED, constantly paranoid i have one!) has been convinced this is a good thing!! :D

No worries hun, ask away! :lol: Do you like my avatar? Its for motivation!! :)


----------



## Hayley90

:D i love it!! I was thinking of just changing mine to a giant lemon :rofl: OR a picture of the old, skinny me!! x


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> :D i love it!! I was thinking of just changing mine to a giant lemon :rofl: OR a picture of the old, skinny me!! x

OOOOh show us the pic of the old skinny you, I look annoyingly skinny in one of my old pics!! Fucks me off greatly!! :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: I will see if i can dig one out thats not semi-naked or drunk :rofl: (or both in most cases :dohh:)


----------



## Hayley90

Ok, so this is a size 6 corset dress. It was loose. 

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/n666070996_1922168_3269.jpg

And those are size 6 topshop jeans, again... loose. I could have got my legs into a 4, but i couldn't have sat down :lol:

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture12.png

Im all in proportion, no matter how much i weigh. My gain is fairly even all over my body. And i always have boobs, which is a plus i suppose! 

I dont want to be that small, as i got there by extreme stress, fear and eating sushi everyday! x


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> Ok, so this is a size 6 corset dress. It was loose.
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/n666070996_1922168_3269.jpg
> 
> And those are size 6 topshop jeans, again... loose. I could have got my legs into a 4, but i couldn't have sat down :lol:
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/Picture12.png
> 
> Im all in proportion, no matter how much i weigh. My gain is fairly even all over my body. And i always have boobs, which is a plus i suppose!
> 
> I dont want to be that small, as i got there by extreme stress, fear and eating sushi everyday! x

Maybe I am weird, because i think you look gorgeous in both pics hun! But get down to what you feel comfortable with. Im hoping to get down to a six, as I could literally wear anything that size. I will say though, my feet have grown since I have got fat. i used to be a size 6, but now i can wear size 7 shoes even 8's depending on the shop. :shock: :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Hayley90

Im quite lucky, i've never looked ill or underweight, but ive seen the semi-nakey pics, and i was like WHEEEY! but, i know i didnt get like that healthily, and if im gonna eat more than 1 meal a day, i could never maintain it. 

I got down to a UK 4/6 when liam was in afghan, and i dont ever intend to be THAT stressed or fearful ever again :lol:

An 8 is enough for me, maybe a 6/8... all my wardrobe is that size anyway.


Oooh bonus for today - My Zara work trousers all fit me... skinny size 8's :dance: Although, not many other 8s fit me, so im not there yet! x


----------



## EternalRose

WOW, your so so close then hun if they fit you! You will be there in no time. xx


----------



## Hayley90

I hope so!! 
I will go a bit smaller, then i have "leeway" to put some back on, esp if the vegan idea fails. x


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> I hope so!!
> I will go a bit smaller, then i have "leeway" to put some back on, esp if the vegan idea fails. x

I have been veggie for three weeks so far, i love it. Just wish i went for it sooner in my life. I have so much more energy.


----------



## Hayley90

I have been veggie for about 2 weeks without even meaning to be!! I used to be, for quite a while and I loved it, felt so healthy... Not sure why I stopped now, think I just fancied the taste of bacon or something one day... I rarely eat meat though so for me that wouldnt be a diet change... Vegan though, well that's going to be SO difficult... I'm looking at recipes and it's just unreal the sheer amount of stuff I'll have to cut out! Xx


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> I have been veggie for about 2 weeks without even meaning to be!! I used to be, for quite a while and I loved it, felt so healthy... Not sure why I stopped now, think I just fancied the taste of bacon or something one day... I rarely eat meat though so for me that wouldnt be a diet change... Vegan though, well that's going to be SO difficult... I'm looking at recipes and it's just unreal the sheer amount of stuff I'll have to cut out! Xx

I tried it but it was just so so hard work from a convenience point of view. Matthew on the other hand loved all the cooking i was doing, like he always does. But there is literally nothing you can grab if you want to go out for a sandwich or whatever. Saying that though, and you will see what i mean soon but when you go on the cleanse you want to EAT NOTHING but fruit and veg afterwards. Its so crazy, but good!


----------



## MissRhead

I'm really struggling with the salt water flush this stuff is disgusting lol! I'm litraly gagging right here ha x


----------



## Hayley90

I think I'm gonna have to live on rice cakes, fruit veg and seeds! Vegan won't work I know it :lol:

Can we add flavour to the SWF? like lemon juice for example? Because salt plus sour lemons = neutral drink :lol:


----------



## EternalRose

Hayley90 said:


> I think I'm gonna have to live on rice cakes, fruit veg and seeds! Vegan won't work I know it :lol:
> 
> Can we add flavour to the SWF? like lemon juice for example? Because salt plus sour lemons = neutral drink :lol:

You can if you want hun..if it makes it any easier. 

MissRHead - What temperature are you drinking your salt water at, its harder if its stone cold, but easier if its luke warm. Try drinking it with a straw, and dont think about it, dont think about it...:lol: xx


----------



## EternalRose

Ok So day 1 for me, SWF done...and now I am drinking my juice. I think this cleanse is going to be a winner..Will set up my journal later for anyone who is interested..xx


----------



## MissRhead

O ok I drank it cold lol! I'll try it warm tomorrow! I quite like the drink, and is it wrong that I love to lick the spoon after measuring the syrup?! Lol x


----------



## Hayley90

I've just had an idea, I might take measurements before and after! Then I can really see if it's working or not :)

Good luck today, and oooh yay someone else who likes the drink.... I hope i do! Xx


----------



## EternalRose

MissRhead said:


> O ok I drank it cold lol! I'll try it warm tomorrow! I quite like the drink, and is it wrong that I love to lick the spoon after measuring the syrup?! Lol x

Yeah if you drink it cold, its too hard to do. I do mine warm. And yeah I lick the spoon sometimes...I like the drink too hun xx


----------



## EternalRose

Sorry girls, I cant be on this thread anymore. Today has been a really emotional day for me. Not sure what I am doing at the moment. :cry:


----------



## Hayley90

:hugs: I hope you're ok, big hugs xxxxx


----------



## MissRhead

Hope your ok xxx


----------

